
Are Carriers Killing Mobile Innovation? - danw
http://gigaom.com/2007/04/25/are-carriers-killing-mobile-innovation/
======
jamongkad
From what I gather "YES!", but I hope Loopt can change that behavior for the
better.

------
iamwil
I've been lamenting about this for a long while. I think the openness of the
mobile platform is starting to gain momentum, although it's a trickle right
now.

